# Is there any way to block some kernel messages?

## petan

I keep getting lots of this during boot:

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

It's extremely annoying and I don't want to see that. Especially because I need to provide a password to decrypt the boot device and this message keep overwriting the screen while I am typing it, resulting it total garbage on my screen.

I don't care about CRDA, I just don't want to see this text. (But I don't want to disable wi-fi actually).

What came to my mind is recompiling kernel in a way that this wi-fi driver is actually a module that gets loaded after I decrypt my drive in moment I don't really care about kernel messages, but it keeps spamming there even if I use ctrl + alt + fN to switch to terminal and that is also extremely annoying as I basically can't work in there.

Is there any way to tell this module to seriously shut up? I am even thinking of removing the kernel log function calls from the module which spams this just to make it silent, but that's really nasty workaround that would need to be reapplied for every new kernel.

----------

## ulenrich

I have created a copy of the related udev.d file for to disable at:

/etc/udev/rules.d/85-regulatory.rules

```
# Runs CRDA for kernel wireless regulatory events.

# For more information see:

# http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA

KERNEL=="regulatory*", ACTION=="change", SUBSYSTEM=="platform", RUN+="/bin/true"
```

----------

## khayyam

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> I have created a copy of the related udev.d file for to disable at: /etc/udev/rules.d/85-regulatory.rules

 

ulenrich ... I wouldn't expect the OP to have udev in their initramfs.

@petan ... it should suffice to add 'quiet' to the kernel boot parameters ... though I can't test this as my cfg80211 is a module.

best ... khay

----------

## petan

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *ulenrich wrote:*   I have created a copy of the related udev.d file for to disable at: /etc/udev/rules.d/85-regulatory.rules 
> 
> ulenrich ... I wouldn't expect the OP to have udev in their initramfs.
> 
> @petan ... it should suffice to add 'quiet' to the kernel boot parameters ... though I can't test this as my cfg80211 is a module.
> ...

 

Thanks that should fix that, I will try soonish

----------

